# Enclosure questions



## BretF (Apr 15, 2012)

Alright so i bought this temporary 5x2x2 cage. I already primed it after sanding down the old paint a little and caulked it, but i was wondering if i really did need to put paint over the primer, or if its alright just primed. Thanks!


----------



## BretF (Apr 19, 2012)

Anybody?? It would be appreciated. The primer is latex killz, wondering if i still need an exterior paint inside...


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 19, 2012)

Are you talking inside the enclosure or outside?


----------



## BretF (Apr 19, 2012)

Inside.


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 19, 2012)

Most people use Drylok on the inside for water proofing. I'm not sure how well Kilz works for that purpose. Whatever you use just be sure to allow a week or two for it to cure and air out.


----------



## BretF (Apr 19, 2012)

Is drylok a primer/sealer also? Killz says it protects against mold/mildew water damage.. Thanks though!


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 19, 2012)

I've used Kilz many time for walls and ceilings in my house but never on an enclosure. Drylok is a primer/sealer that many people use on custom wood enclosures. I have used it many times and currently have it on two that I used 3 coats on. It really works great with the high humidity and my larger tegus always dumping their water bowls. No warping or buckling of the wood yet after 2 years of use.


----------



## BretF (Apr 19, 2012)

Sounds perfect! I really wish I would've gotten drylok to start.. I've seen a couple other cages painted with killz, but put exterior paint on in addition.


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 19, 2012)

I think there are lots of different options and opinions out there. I used an exterior paint years ago. An adult male I had at the time used to claw at the walls, chip the paint and actually swallow it. He never got sick from it but I just never liked the idea of my tegu eating paint chips! I ended up sanding it all down and using the Drylok. For some reason he never clawed at the walls again.


----------



## BretF (Apr 21, 2012)

Haha yeah I wouldn't be a huge fan of the paint chip snacking either. Do you think if i sand it down a little that i can put some drylok over the kilz?


----------



## Ujarak (Apr 21, 2012)

Im a house painter and would watch out with the killz. It will offgas toxic fumes for atleast 3 weeks. If your going with an oil base primer underneath your finnish i would go to benjamin moore and pick up the 024 fast dry primer. Its much better quality but with this product your still going to have to give it a few weeks to offgas. Im my cages i used a product called urafloor which is used for flooring in gyms. Its supper hard and is zero VOC( Volatile organic compounds). Also it dries in 30 min, is water base, and you can coat it multiple times in one day


----------



## BretF (Apr 21, 2012)

Cool! Where can you find it?


----------



## Ujarak (Apr 21, 2012)

I get is at a specialty coatings place in san diego called fsc coatings. Try and maybe call a painter in your area and see if he has heard of it and here you can buy it in your area


----------



## BretF (Apr 22, 2012)

Is drylok a close secondary? I want to get it done as soon as possible haha.


----------



## LizardzRock (Apr 22, 2012)

I would say drylok is a close second from what Ujarak is saying, but drylok is a masonry waterproofer and also a latex-based paint. If you are planning on staining or keeping a natural wood looking finish of any sort I do not recommend it. I have never used urafloor but since Ujarak is a painter I would def trust Ujarak's advice since they work with these substances daily. You can also get a marine grade polyurethane, G4 pond sealant(if you can find it, its made in the UK), or a high quality semi-gloss or gloss polyurethane. But like previously mentioned make sure you allow ample time for curing and fuming/outgassing. Stick with only water-based and the lowest VOC content. I would definetely try to find the urafloor since Ujarak says it's hard and has no VOC's. Anything you get I would make sure it has all the characteristics mentioned. I am in the process of trying to complete my 6x3x2'6" enclosure and I am using 4 coats of seal-once water proofer for my base coating, then going to stain with walnut shaded Rust-Oleum water-based stain, then put about as many coats of Rust-Oleum water-based Ultimate Spar Varnish/Polyurethane as needed to provide a nice thick, clear/glossy barrier from the enclosures inside. I have the seal-once and polyurethane lying around from other home projects so all I have to purchase is the stain. The seal-once is a great product that has no VOC's and works awesome, but does not provide a glossy barrier, it will penetrate the wood up to 3/8" and provide superior protection from water. But it is a little pricey at $50.00/gal. I would not have purchased it specifically for sealing my enclosure. 

Here's some links to my sealers/stains I am using:

http://www.seal-once.com/green-waterproofer-sealers

http://www.lowes.com/pd_128020-90-260167_4294729339+4294963315_4294937087_?productId=3400366&Ns=p_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl_RustOleum_4294729339%2B4294963315_4294937087_%3FNs%3Dp_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr%7C0%7C%7Cp_product_qty_sales_dollar%7C1&facetInfo=Rust-Oleum

http://www.lowes.com/pd_127475-90-260147_4294729339+4294963315_4294937087_?productId=3400332&Ns=p_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl_RustOleum_4294729339%2B4294963315_4294937087_%3Fpage%3D1%26Ns%3Dp_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr%7C0%7C%7Cp_product_qty_sales_dollar%7C1&facetInfo=Rust-Oleum 

Hope this helps. Good luck with your enclosure


----------



## BretF (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks a lot! Ended up going with drylok since its been so reccommended by others, and it was pretty much available everywhere. That cage of yours sounds like it's going to turn out beautiful!


----------

